# WIe heißt das Game/Spiel



## devo12354 (21. Juni 2022)

Hilft mir!

Ich will schon seit Monaten wissen wie das Game heißt. Das Speil gibt es auf der ps3, zumindest habe ich sie auf der Playstation 3 gespielt.

Ich kann es nicht so gut beschreiben, da ich es vor langer zeit schon gespielt habe. 
Es ist ein Horror game.

Also das Spiel startet so dass ich vom Helikopter abstürze, auf einem Gebiet mit Schnee. Ich töte Zombies. In Häusern muss ich nach Zombies durchsuchen und sie töten es gibt auch Zombienester wenn sie aufplatzen wachen sie auf und wollen mich töten. Ich musste mal in dem Game unsichtbaren Kreaturen erledigen. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen

Wie gesagt ich kann mich nicht so gut daran erinnern

Danke


----------



## RevolverOcelot (21. Juni 2022)

Weißt du noch was für eine Art Spiel es war?
First Person oder Third Person oder völlig was anderes?


----------



## devo12354 (21. Juni 2022)

First Person


----------



## devo12354 (21. Juni 2022)

es war ein zombie bzw horror game mäßig


----------



## Old-Dirty (21. Juni 2022)

Kann es sein, dass es
Clive Barker's Jericho ist?

Fängt mitm Helikopter an, ist aber Wüste anstatt, Schnee.


----------



## devo12354 (21. Juni 2022)

nein, tatsächlich nicht


----------



## RevolverOcelot (21. Juni 2022)

Mir fällt zu der Beschreibung nicht wirklich ein Spiel ein. Die einzigen Spiele die mir einfallen wo man irgendwelche Zombienester in Häusern zerstört ist Days Gone und State of Decay 2 aber das sind beide keine PS3 Titel und auch keine First person Spiele.


----------



## devo12354 (21. Juni 2022)

Bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, dass es wirklich First Person war. Es Könnte auch Third Person gewesen sein. 
Das Game kam ca. 2006-2009 auf dem Markt.

 Ich habe Missionen zu erledigen. Bin auf einem Helikopter, schieße mit meinen NPC Verbündeten aus dem Heli die unsichtbaren Kreaturen ab oder versuche sie zu finden.
Dann musste ich mal an einem abgelegenen Ort die Zombies in Nestern umbringen. In diese Richtung ging es mehr oder weniger.


----------

